# Nice flathead



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Went out Saturday morning about 3:20 am caught bait and got setup by about 4:20. This is the first time in about a mount hand a half that we have had good current on the Alabama river in lowndes co. I fished little outside dip in the river about 30 ft deep have done good here before when the water is rolling. I put down live gizzard shad from 3in to7in. I had them on 3way rigs about 3 ft off the bottom. Fish hit a large shad. He put a nice fight and was in realy good shape








This is my biggest on r&r so far. The fish was 24#. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good one! Was that your only bite?


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a good flathead for sure! Congrats!

I can appreciate, I grew up on freshwater!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hush puppies , French fries and flat head fingers. Way to go !


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I bet that was a good fight!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice one! Like that life vest!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Good one! Was that your only bite?



Only bite on that anchor. Moved to another spot and missed a bite there. Moved to another spot and caught a blue that was about 8# and small gar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice one! Like that life vest!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



Thanks! I like it to I forget I even have it on it's comfortable and doesn't bother me a bit. Worth the hundred dollars it cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ding ding ding, I hear the dinner bell!!!! Good job on the kitty!!!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> Ding ding ding, I hear the dinner bell!!!! Good job on the kitty!!!



Thanks. Going to grill some up one day this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Good fishin up there! I grew up close to Benton


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

capt.joe said:


> Good fishin up there! I grew up close to Benton


You know any of the Lane family in Benton?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Cant remember any Lanes, sorry. I moved to Pensacola in 89. I remember the Logans that had the gas station up the hill on hwy 80, and the Rhines? down the road from us on county rd 9. My old man stocked our ponds with river cats that he bought from a trotliner.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

capt.joe said:


> Cant remember any Lanes, sorry. I moved to Pensacola in 89. I remember the Logans that had the gas station up the hill on hwy 80, and the Rhines? down the road from us on county rd 9. My old man stocked our ponds with river cats that he bought from a trotliner.


The Lane family owns all the land between once you turn off 80 all the way to the dam. Big time cattle operation on it. Been friends with them for years.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, now I remember. Yep, big chunk of land. I havent been back in years. My parents sold the farm. Keep catchin them cats!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Cat crusher are u from that area. I have a place on the goldsmith place off of Henderson dirt road. I fish from the damn back up river too holy ground. If u are in the area we need to get togther and fish sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Use to have a place in lowndesboro. Still fish up there around house creek and down around Pintlala creek. All my family is from Greenville and Brantley.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in Greenville. If you up that way on the river and see a this boat








Stop and say talk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

